# How to make a fluorescent light flicker



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

We all know about using a fluorescent starter to make an incandescent bulb flicker, but I am wanting to make a fluorescent light act like the starter is going out or a bulb is dieing for a scene.

I want to turn the light on with an event controller, then I want it to flicker coming on and buzz and generally act like a fluorescent light that is about to die...it's for a Saw scene...

Any ideas. I have a number of the work lights out at the haunted house that do this already, but not really on command...


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I built a small tesla coil out of a tv flyback transformer when I was a kid and if I shot electricity through a neon or fluorescent bulb with it then it made a cool flickering light. I don't know how safe it would be to do that repeatedly though.


----------



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been told to try using a standard dimmer for incandescant lights on a flourescent fixture with a standard magnetic ballast (just not electronic)..supposedly, it will create the effect I am after. The complaint was that it would go completely out after about 10 minutes, but in my case the power will be switched completely off after about 45 seconds to reset the scene. I am going to experiment with it soon.


----------



## sidepockettroy (Sep 23, 2010)

*tried it yet??*

we're already gearing up for next years haunt at Scare Hollow here in Portland, OR after a very successful 500+ visitor count this year (2010)!!!

We are planning a Resident evil lab type scene and would love to have the shop lights flicker. did you get to try your idea yet. i've got a dimmer switch and plenty of starters(every light in our yard haunt had a starter attached to it and it looked amazing!!)

maybe another idea for you both is to use the frame and cover of a shop light or those long wood cased kitchen overhead lights, and strip the insides and put in three or 4 incandescent light sockets(like the old round ones with the pull chain and a socket). and attach them inside the frame and cover them with the frosted cover. attach them in two rows (so 2 and 2) then wire each row up with a starter to make each row blink seperatly from the other row or rows!! i'm gonna try that this summer too, but you'd have to find a deep enough frame and cover set due to the height of regular bulbs.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe use rope light instead of flourescent. You could put it in a flourescent light fixture or maybe even a plastic tube if you can find one, then frost it over with spray paint...


----------

